# Crazy Kindergarten Teacher



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

B's Kindergarten teacher lives in a suburb of Columbus and yet teaches in our County school that is full of farm kids.  B brought home instructions for a project last week that was due today.  The project was to first create a turkey and then disguise the turkey so it doesn't get eaten.  Sounds cute and fun right?  But there's more...the page also said that they've been reading books about "not eating turkey finding alternatives".  Is this teacher trying to turn my kid into a vegetarian?  B is not allowed to talk about our turkeys in school (the ones who are now in the freezer).  Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against vegetarians (I eat that way 20% of the time) but I feel that this teacher is further contributing to the problem that we have in this country of people not understanding where their food comes from.

This same teacher called B a liar (in a meeting we had with the principal) because of the stories that he tells about our animals and family.  When she was informed that those were not stories but facts her only response was "Oh."

Not at all happy with this teacher.  I think she needs to stick with reading, writing and arithmetic.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

That teacher wouldn't be real happy with me.  I don't have patience for stuff like that.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

I've spent quite a bit of the weekend trying to come up with a political way to deal with it.  I can't come up with a way that's not going to cause more problems for B.  If you read my journal you already know that he has enough problems with this teacher and school in general without Mom making things worse.  Maybe I'll just go directly to the principal and have a talk about what I expect the boys to get out of school (and it doesn't include them being called liars or having their life and beliefs quelled).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

would your son have the same teacher next year?


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I would have to request a different teacher.  Do you think B could handle that?

The whole thing is unreal.  If this is her attitude, NO WONDER he acts out in school!  I would too!

Poor kid.

You are in a quandry.  You need to do something, I agree, but I also agree that you dont want to make things worse for him.

Poor Elevan!   It's hard to have to always have the right answer.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I've spent quite a bit of the weekend trying to come up with a political way to deal with it.  I can't come up with a way that's not going to cause more problems for B.  If you read my journal you already know that he has enough problems with this teacher and school in general without Mom making things worse.  Maybe I'll just go directly to the principal and have a talk about what I expect the boys to get out of school (and it doesn't include them being called liars or having their life and beliefs quelled).


I would go directly to the Principle.  Ultimately, the principle is responsible for your child's success in school.  Not wanting to turn your thread into a political debate, but there are so many things that CAN NOT be talked about in the schools, but to allow a teacher to even suggest that the students should find alternatives to eating turkey or meat is a bit ridiculous.  Is the teacher a registered dietitian?  Is she qualified to make such recommendations?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Having a special needs child, I figured out a long time ago that I was not going to make friends with the school staff, bus drivers, or intervention staff. And I am positive that they all hate me. I really don't care. Sometime you have to stand up for your kid - politically correct or not. I guarantee if someone called my kid a liar, someone would be calling my DH for my bail money.

Just for grins....

Had a Occupational therapist tell me one time that DD could not use scissors. She kept switching them from hand to hand. Then I discovered the dopey OT was moving the scissors from DD 's left hand to her right hand and trying to make her cut right handed.....you know where this is going right?............DD is LEFT handed. 

Had a bus driver tell me that the school couldn't get an aid on the bus to help DD get on/off the bus at school. I would have to "teach" her how to get on unassisted. She was only 4 years old and so short her legs were not long enough to walk the steps! I asked them how the kid in the wheelchair got on the bus. The driver gets off and pushed them onto the ramp and loads them. Well, I told her to get her #*$ out of the bus seat and help my kid up the steps........BECAUSE....... If I have to come down there and do it someone else was going to need a wheelchair. 

Sorry, but teachers that don't "think" make me crazy. Don't they teach them _some_ common sense in college? With me and my temper, I'd walk into the school with a live turkey under one arm and a Butterball under the other and "educate" the teacher. 

Good luck with the teacher - if you need backup, or bail, call me


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

But on a more serious note, I think that kindergarten teacher is rediculous. Maybe in return, you could teach a kid-friendly lesson on agriculture? Because what she taught was pretty biased...and I'm pretty sure school is supposed to show both sides of a story.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

20kids - He won't have the same teacher next year.

RTG - The problem with requesting a new teacher is that this is already B's second teacher of the school year.  The school realized 2 weeks into the year that they had too many kids in each class.  This teacher came to Kindergarten from first grade - I don't think she has the mentality for Kindergarteners.

ThreeBoysChicks - She's barely qualified to teach Kindergarteners imo...definitely doesn't have the attitude for it.

Squirrelgirl88 - All of the Kindergarten classes are supposed to be on the same curriculum.  And I know this classroom is not because I have 2 boys in 2 different Kindergarten classes.  K's teacher is AWESOME and has asked for pictures of our turkeys when they were alive and after they were processed and ready to cook.  K's class is teaching about where the Thanksgiving dinner comes from.  I whole-heartedly approve of that!  But for some reason B's teacher decided to go a different route and I'm not happy about it.  A talk with the principal is definitely in order and he's a really good guy.


B's teacher has requested that parents donate food for a Thanksgiving breakfast that his class is giving for the custodial / kitchen staff at the school.  Do you think she'd approve of me dropping off a live chicken?  Muhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!  I wouldn't really do it but I can just imagine her reaction.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 14, 2011)

Now I never had a kid in Kindergarden so my advice may be naive.  If you live in an agricutural area than I suspect other parents may have the same feelings.  Perhaps you should delicatly broach the subject with some of his classmates parents and then disucss the issue with the principal as a group.  One parent with a child veiwed as "trouble"  may not have as much clout as a small group of concerned parents would.  

You absolutly need to talk to the principal, by yourself if necessary.  School is not a place to brainwash kids into one way of thinking.  I don't think the "vegetarian" lesson is by itself a bad thing but the way it is presented as "correct"  while the alternative is "wrong"  is what bothers me.  

We had a similar, though not as serious issue ourselves.  We live in a rural Ag county in KY.  Hubby's boy lives with his mom in the city. My stepson's teacher was appalled at his showing the other students pictures of the deer he shot last year and sent him to the principal's office.  Short version, teacher was told it was not cause for discipline though it was OK to ask Hubby's boy to keep his pictures and stories to himself unless it was free time.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> B's teacher has requested that parents donate food for a Thanksgiving breakfast that his class is giving for the custodial / kitchen staff at the school.  Do you think she'd approve of me dropping off a live chicken?  Muhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!  I wouldn't really do it but I can just imagine her reaction.


I wonder what she expects the kids to donate?   Would she get upset if someone donated a turkey or ham?  I would do it just to get her knickers in a knot.  Or is processed food that she can pretend wasn't alive acceptable to her?


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just went to look at the note - Her suggestions were juices, fruits or donuts.  The mere fact that she suggested donuts means that she's definitely not nutritionally trained.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 14, 2011)

When our grandson was 4 and granddaughter was 6, DH gave them a lesson as to the power of a gun.

He put a pumpkin on a post and shot it with the shotgun.

 He showed them the gun cabinet, which is locked at all times.  The ammunition is kept in a different location, under lock and key.

He explained to them what the guns were for, that they were dangerous weapons, that he used them for hunting, etc.

About three months later, our daughter called me to say that grandson had told the teacher and the other kids about Grandpa's gun lesson, and that G Pa had guns at his house.  The teacher promptly called my daughter and asked her if she was aware of the gun "situation" at our house.  DD thanked her and explained "the lesson."  Now I didn't mind the teacher's concern, there could have been a problem and she was being cautious.

My grandkids live in the city of Dallas, in a neighborhood where guns are not the norm.....

Interesting, peoples reactions to things they aren't familiar with.  

If you sat me down in the middle of Chicago or New York City,and said I had to live there, even in the poshest penthouse,  I'd totallly freak out!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And donuts are sooooooooo much better than turkey.  Hey- bring donuts fried in pork lard.  hehehehehehehe  Make sure you tell her too.  

I missed it was breakfast, how about eggs and turkey sausage?  Or is that on the naughty list too?  Milk?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

That teacher needs  to get her head on straight. A kindergarten teacher from ANY culture has a responsibility to all of her kids to respect the other cultures of the children in her care! If she is Vegan or a member of PETA, Muslim, or Jew,  Republican or Democrat, she still needs to respect the beliefs and lives of the children and families in her care and her behavior is NOT indicating that she is doing that.    FOR SHAME!   Donuts?  What about the diabetic kids?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 14, 2011)

Do y'all have any idea how much I wish I could go up there with a big load of food than morning to Elevan's place so the two of us could cook up a great big country farm breakfast for the staff.  Eggs, biscuits with sausage gravy, fresh milk, pork liver goetta, bacon, country potatoes (cooked in lard- the best way!)  etc etc.  She would be pretty hard pressed to tell those hard working people they can't have any and I would love to see her face when we showed up.......


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

I am thinking you could dress up the turkey as a big juicy steak or a black angus cow for your son's project.  I have had a couple problems with our school, but so far nothing like that, our area is very agricultural based and a lot of kids out of the mountains, so not allowing the child to show a picture of the deer he shot would be out of the question, Infact, last year during thanksgiving week the kids had a reinactment of a  hunting scene for the thanksgiving feast at school.  I remember thinking that was really surprising, I don't know the details, I just remember being surprised they would allow anything with deer hunting.

edited to add: Oh wait, it can't get eaten.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 14, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Do y'all have any idea how much I wish I could go up there with a big load of food than morning to Elevan's place so the two of us could cook up a great big country farm breakfast for the staff.  Eggs, bicuits with sausage gravy, fresh milk, pork liver goetta, bacon, country potatoes (cooked in lard- the best way!)  etc etc.  She would be pretty hard pressed to tell those hard working people they can't have any and I would love to see her face when we showed up.......


I'd come along too.  (I'd dose up on my pain meds and pig out, lol)  Biscuits and gravy.  bacon. potatoes.  sigh.......I remember eating like that.

Focus.

I was fortunate enough to homeschool my boys all the way through, so I never had to deal with the school system for my own children.  But I do have two much younger sisters and two much younger brothers and I dealt with some stuff for my mom when she was goin thru a hard time.  

Many times people have looked at me and said HOW on earth could you handle homeschooling two boys for 13 years?!!!  My response is "how on earth could you handle the public school system for 13 years without going to jail?!"

The more I hear, the more I have to say "hats off to you public school moms.........you have way more self control than I do!"


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> That teacher needs  to get her head on straight. A kindergarten teacher from ANY culture has a responsibility to all of her kids to respect the other cultures of the children in her care! If she is Vegan or a member of PETA, Muslim, or Jew,  Republican or Democrat, she still needs to respect the beliefs and lives of the children and families in her care and her behavior is NOT indicating that she is doing that.    FOR SHAME!   Donuts?  What about the diabetic kids?


I am beating the school system has some rules in place on this very subject.  I would check in with your county school board and find out more about what kind of values and personal beleifs a teacher is allowed to force onto their students or try to encourage or discourage.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 14, 2011)

You really need to send in turkey bacon and turkey sausage, and say innocently that you are sending in turkey disguised as "other things"


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> You really need to send in turkey bacon and turkey sausage, and say innocently that you are sending in turkey disguised as "other things"





I love that one!!!  I have both in the freezer!


Jodie and RTG - come on up!  We can treat those under appreciated staff members to a great breakfast and drop the teacher's jaw to the floor!  


In all seriousness, I'm gonna do some research and contact the principal and see what he has to say about it.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember an elementary teacher my DD had. They studied Kwanzaa, Hanukkah, and Christmas. It was really very interesting, different foods, crafts, games etc. I thought it was wonderful. Of course the Christmas was the "non-religious" version, but it still taught the kids about different cultures. It's too bad more teachers are not that flexible.

Do they still do "show and tell" days in Kindergarten? I could come up with all sorts of evil, I mean CREATIVE, ideas for that. 

My DD graduates this year, I know she's going to get a standing ovation at graduation. The entire school staff will be SO happy to be rid of ME!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

because of virginia SOl's our schools have to teach about different relilgions and holidays, even in the early elementary school grades.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I know when we butchered our turkeys last year, DD (then in kindergarten) would occasionally mention chopping off the turkeys' heads.  Maybe your son's teacher doesn't want him saying stuff like that that may upset other kids who aren't used to it?   It's hard to know exactly what is going on unless you talk with the teacher. Kids that age tend to "embellish" their stories.  I know DD and DS have told us stuff about daycare that is totally different from what the daycare provider actually tells us.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 14, 2011)

aggieterpkatie brings up good points.   I was wondering that too, like maybe he isn't supposed to talk about the killing of the animals??  And maybe the alternatives to turkey were things that still involved meats and not vegetarianism at all???  Maybe you could "nicely" get more info from the teacher without causing more troubles for B.   You just never know there could be a different side to the story.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

I could completely understand her telling B that he can't tell about the turkeys if he's talking about chopping off their heads.

BUT this teacher has already told us in a conference with the principal a couple of weeks ago that B constantly lies in class talking about specific things.  When she said what they were we told her that they were not lies but truth.  This girl is obviously one who has never been around a farm period.  She's already proven time and again that she is closed minded.  And after reading her note and instructions for this project it's pretty obvious she's against the true topic of where your food comes from.

This isn't a matter of B telling tales.  It's a matter of what this teacher wrote, what's she's said to adults in conferences and her demeanor.  I wish it were as simple as a child telling tales and not a teacher being close minded.

As I said before K's class is completely different and they're supposed to be following the same curriculum...B's teacher is following her own.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no, I hope you didn't think I meant that B was telling tales, because I didn't mean that at all, I just meant it would be nice to know what the teacher's definition of "alternative foods" is.   Hope that makes more sense.   I am always one to give someone the benefit of the doubt first, but it does sound like his teacher is making her own rules.   Sorry you are having to deal with all of this and I hope you can get it figured out.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like you definately need to sit down and have a talk with the principal. This teacher has no right to force her beliefs on her pupils.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your son is exposed to this politically correct teacher.  Hey, that's why I homeschooled.  Saw this coming a mile away.  And confirmed it when a teacher looked at my 4 year old son for 5 minutes and had him on Ridelin and in special classes.  WRONG!   

Ten year old and was documented IQ of 138 and growing.  Boy did this teacher have egg on her face.  

Do what you need to do Elevan to protect your son from ignorance like this.


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Oh no, I hope you didn't think I meant that B was telling tales, because I didn't mean that at all, I just meant it would be nice to know what the teacher's definition of "alternative foods" is.   Hope that makes more sense.   I am always one to give someone the benefit of the doubt first, but it does sound like his teacher is making her own rules.   Sorry you are having to deal with all of this and I hope you can get it figured out.


No worries.  Just reiterating that this teacher has labeled my boy as a liar and is not following the curriculum of the school for Kindergarten.  There are 6 Kindergarten classes and I've confirmed that hers is the only one "doing it's own thing".


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 15, 2011)

I really try hard to not carry on about my own personal beliefs, but I am going to take a moment to support public schools.  This is not a home-schooling bash, I think when done properly homeschooling can be a good option and each parent should have their right to choose. 

My experience with public schools is limited to the same type of geographic region, mostly rural, and about the same income base. Even though I have experience in both Wisconsin and virginia with county public schools.  

I strongly feel that the benifits your child gets from being exposed to a large variety of opinions and types of people is something I could never have offered my children home schooling. Yes, sometimes their opinions are not the same as my opinions, In this case, eating turkey during Thanksgiving, but what a wonderful opportunity for a child to learn about different people and how as an adult we handle different people's opinions and beleifs. 

Even the fact that the teacher has called your child a lier is a wonderful learning experience for your child, Learning how to handle such a situation will be valuable through out your childs life. WE all have come across people like that. When a child sees how you handle it(hopefully in a mature responsible manner) they are learning how to handle it for themselves as they mature. 

If I was in Elevan's shoes, I would address it, but I would try to use it as a learning experience for my child. In fact I may be even so bold as to thank the teacher for helping out in the learning process, helping your child to become more well rounded, when she gives you the look of, "What are you talking about," Then explain to her how she assisted in your child's growth as an adult. Oh and by the way, I have done that.  


I still would address the fact that the teacher is soo strongly one sided on the turkey issue. I feel if she is going to have the right to share her beleifs and opinions with the class, the children should have the right to share theirs. I wouldn't try to squelch the teachers right to share her opinions, I would fight for the right for the children to share theirs. 

Okay, I am done with my opinions. 

I do hope you can come to a more peaceful situation for your son for the remainder of the school year.


----------



## rascal (Nov 15, 2011)

I think you need to throw together a "Fall Fest" event and invite said teacher. Lets break her out that shell she has!!!!  Oh, and hat off to the  home schoolers... I only work around kids and I come home crazy.  Think I'll stick to the four legged kind....


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you 20kids.

And to everyone participating:  Please feel free to share your opinions but I do not want this to become a home school vs public school debate.  Nor a vegetarian vs meat debate.

Honestly, I am quite happy with this school.  It is my Alma Mater and they do a very good job with the students overall.

After a few discussions, this is what I believe went wrong:  This teacher started the school year as a first grade teacher and 2 weeks into the school year the school decided they needed less first grade classes and more Kindergarten classes.  The school then took a 1 week break for the county fair.  So 3 weeks into the year this teacher was moved to Kindergarten and wasn't fully prepared for the across the board curriculum and so in a way winged it.

The principal is very oriented toward helping the children of the school become good students AND good people.  I genuinely like him.  B unfortunately and fortunately has spent a lot of time with him so far this year.  It's unfortunate because he misses out of recess, "specials" and has to have lunch with the principal.  Yet it is fortunate that he learns some good lessons from him about being a good person.

The principal has instituted several programs that ALL classes in all grades must use and believes strongly that grade levels be on the same curriculum regardless of class / teacher.  I believe that B's class will steer towards following the program of the other Kindergartens very soon.  Each teacher is allowed to put their own spin on things but shouldn't veer so far off of the course.

I have no problem with the teacher sharing different ways of doing things if she does it in a more appropriate manner.

Just last week I made dinner a trip around the world and we had dinner table discussions about different cultures.  I make vegetarian meals some nights and we talk about the reasons to eat that way and that it's good to sometimes do.

Every day should be a life lesson for a child and adults too.  I learn something new every day myself and expect the same of the boys.

B and I have talked about why the teacher feels her way and why we feel our way.  These discussions are in such a way that allows him to ask a lot of questions and come away understanding what happened.  He's very much still a "Why" child and asks a lot of questions.

B is very intelligent and my biggest concern with this teacher is him being stifled under her beliefs.

I think that we've got this worked out with the school and hope that we don't have to address any further issues of this kind in the future.


----------

